# Needle Tips, which is the sharpest?



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me the sharpest needle(s) on the market?
I love Bamboo, which one is sharpest?
I use Addi click Bamboo and Addi click Chrome, neither one is sharp, any suggestions to the sharpest bamboo or chrome/metal?
I also use Straights-Clover Takumi Bamboo and Rosewood Lantern Moon, neither are sharp.
What's up with round tips? Not ergonomic in my experience.
Surely there is a sharp needle tip out there...?


----------



## ynotknit (Jan 26, 2012)

Signature Stiletto are the sharpest needles I have come across. Lovely to work with, but very expensive.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look into them right away!


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

There are affordable sharp tips, if you want wood, the Knitters Pride Dreamz are sharp, as are the KnitPick Harmony, the nickel plated are also sharp on both of those brands, HiyaHiya steel has a sharp, and Chiaogoo steel also come in Red lace which are sharp. To the best of my knowledge there is no sharp bamboo needles (I believe the wood is too soft to hold a sharp point). Many, many choices, most of them online.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks YarnHappy for the choices, glad to know they are out there, wish my yarn shop carried a larger selection besides Clover and Lantern Moon...


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

Wish I had a yarn shop?


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

well if you call a close yarn shop 2 hours drive one way?
I do most of my purchase on line for the sake of convenience but I don't have experience with touching the products.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are as sharp as Signatures and cost less than a fourth of the price. I knit a lot of lace, and the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are the ones I prefer because the sharp points make increases and decreases, etc. easier. For all of my other knitting, my Harmonies, which are also sharp, but not as much as the ChiaoGoo, are my "go to" needles.

You can order ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles from handsomefibers.com, and they do not charge shipping! And they send out the needles the same day as the order.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdVgQc1NQjXgAzrhXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1YmI5bzY1BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA1NNRTE0NF8yMjI-/SIG=124nqiuqg/EXP=1347675024/**http%3a//www.handsomefibers.com/category_index.asp


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I've heard about the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. I will have to try them. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the needle tip-chiaogoo!
I'm on it!


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

My KnitPicks needles are the sharpest I've found. I use them exclusively.
Lyn in NC


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Often there are comments about "sharp" tips on knitting needles. I've been knitting since I was about 6 or 7, and am 63 now, but am definitely no pro... please tell me why it makes a difference. (By the way, I use plain old Susan Bates... always have and never had a problem.)


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> I've heard about the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. I will have to try them. Thanks for the link.


my vote is for the Chiaogoo red lace needles and they are VERY affordable. Morehouse Farm also carries them and they send them out quickly also.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, the Signatures are by far the sharpest and loveliest....


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Sharon, in my opinion the sharper needles make it easier when doing k2tog or p2tog because of the sharp points it can glide into the stitches easier without splitting the yarn.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the Addi Turbo brass lace needles. They are sharp but do not split the yarn. I was using a Knit Picks Harmony in a size one to make a glove that called for a knit 3tog and sssk and I was having a lot of trouble with the KnitPick needle, I ordered a Addi brass and the second glove went so much easier and no splitting of the yarn.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

There is a difference in tips as there is difference in yarn. Sharp tips are good for lace knitting, fine yarn that is closely spun and stitches that are knit together or crossed. Blunt tips are good for loosely spun yarns, larger yarns and most stitches as they don't split the yarn as easily. Sharp tips tend to be longer when they are circular which works well with fingering and lace weight yarns. Hope this helps. Sharon, be adventurous and try something new. Who knows, you might be converted.


SharonM said:


> Often there are comments about "sharp" tips on knitting needles. I've been knitting since I was about 6 or 7, and am 63 now, but am definitely no pro... please tell me why it makes a difference. (By the way, I use plain old Susan Bates... always have and never had a problem.)


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

The addi lace are very pointed and easy to use.


jojulia said:


> Please can anyone tell me the sharpest needle(s) on the market?
> I love Bamboo, which one is sharpest?
> I use Addi click Bamboo and Addi click Chrome, neither one is sharp, any suggestions to the sharpest bamboo or chrome/metal?
> I also use Straights-Clover Takumi Bamboo and Rosewood Lantern Moon, neither are sharp.
> ...


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

GhiaoGoo Red Lace are very sharp and very affordable.....I recently tried them and was pleasantly surprised (my yarn shop was out of the size Addi I needed) the ChiaoGoo cord is very good...no twisting....I would buy them again..
julie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

buy yourself a nice set of inexpensive bamboo needles and ever so lightly with the finest sand paper you can find, make the tips sharper.. not too sharp they need to still hold the yarn and manipulate it with out breaking. I just rolled the tapered part of my needle on the paper a few times around you might want to experiment but remeber less is more.. after I knitted with some wool my bamboo needle also shined up and is perfect for lace knitting..


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are as sharp as Signatures and cost less than a fourth of the price. I knit a lot of lace, and the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are the ones I prefer because the sharp points make increases and decreases, etc. easier. For all of my other knitting, my Harmonies, which are also sharp, but not as much as the ChiaoGoo, are my "go to" needles.
> 
> You can order ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles from handsomefibers.com, and they do not charge shipping! And they send out the needles the same day as the order.
> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdVgQc1NQjXgAzrhXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1YmI5bzY1BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA1NNRTE0NF8yMjI-/SIG=124nqiuqg/EXP=1347675024/**http%3a//www.handsomefibers.com/category_index.asp


I am unable to open this site. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## lowell (Jun 18, 2012)

jojulia said:


> Please can anyone tell me the sharpest needle(s) on the market?
> I love Bamboo, which one is sharpest?
> I use Addi click Bamboo and Addi click Chrome, neither one is sharp, any suggestions to the sharpest bamboo or chrome/metal?
> I also use Straights-Clover Takumi Bamboo and Rosewood Lantern Moon, neither are sharp.
> ...


I like bamboo and I like sharp - what I do is use an emery board or very fine sandpaper and sharpen 'em. Bamboo is soft so's they sharpen quickly; I just take care to keep the angle consistent all around the needle. Maybe/Maybe not work in just a hint of mineral oil and buff and you're good to go.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

m DD just purchased the new bamboo interchangeables from knit picks and the points are very nice on those. the sharpest bamboo ones i have personally seen. give them a look. good luck.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Knit picks. I just bought a second set of Harmony Interchangables -blonde. I rarely use anything else


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Try Addi Turbo LACE needles. I like a sharp needle and I use these for all my knitting.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I like Addi lace.


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

i have tried many brands of needles and my favorites are the addi, The lace needles have sharp points and now come in the addi clicks with a slot to carry your life line


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree that Chiaogoo red lace are very sharp and cost a lot less than some of the others mentioned. I use HiyaHiya DPN's for socks and they are fantastic to knit with.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

Judyh said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are as sharp as Signatures and cost less than a fourth of the price. I knit a lot of lace, and the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are the ones I prefer because the sharp points make increases and decreases, etc. easier. For all of my other knitting, my Harmonies, which are also sharp, but not as much as the ChiaoGoo, are my "go to" needles.
> ...


try this link, it should take you to the page with the red lace needles.

http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles_p_10.html


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CiaoGoo Lace Red


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

robmac said:


> Judyh said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

double post, sorry


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I just got HiyaHiya Sharps which are a long, tapered, sharp point. I'm using them with lace weight silk and so far am very happy with them. I compared them in the store with Addi turbo and they were much sharper.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I find that addi lace ones are quite sharp.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I find that addi lace ones are quite sharp.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

robmac said:


> Sharon, in my opinion the sharper needles make it easier when doing k2tog or p2tog because of the sharp points it can glide into the stitches easier without splitting the yarn.


I have read that the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needle points are as sharp as the Signatures, and from more than one source. Whereas a Signature may cost over $40.00, the last ChiaoGoo circs I bought cost only $8.50!

In knitting the Holbrook Shawl, for instance, knitting the M1L and M1R are much easier too! My Harmonies are sharp, but not as sharp as the ChiaoGoos.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

simslyn said:


> My KnitPicks needles are the sharpest I've found. I use them exclusively.
> Lyn in NC


Me too! My Harmony needles are as sharp as the Signature Stilletos I have and they are much more reasonably priced. The ChiaGoo reds are also quite sharp but much slicker than the Harmony.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I would hate a real sharp point on a needle like when the sharpness of new needles from use get worn down a bit less of a problem for my finger tip also. They work fine then. I am not a tight knitter so needles don't need to have sharp points to get into the next stitch.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Grandma Laurie said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles. I will have to try them. Thanks for the link.
> ...


Love the Chiaogoo Red Lace needles, too. Very affordable. They are the best fixed circulars I've found for the price, and you can purchase extra long circulars for knitting sweaters and afghans.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

yes, I recently took a sock class and the store owner had us use Addi lace and finally, I experienced sharp tips...but she only had the 4" needles which I read somewhere that Addi Lace also makes the longer Lace needles 5+? If those Lace needles are equivalent to the sharp tips as the other brands mentioned on my post, then I guess I'll stick with Addi lace. Does anyone know if the 'other' brands are sharper than Addi Lace?


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

jojulia said:


> Please can anyone tell me the sharpest needle(s) on the market?
> I love Bamboo, which one is sharpest?
> I use Addi click Bamboo and Addi click Chrome, neither one is sharp, any suggestions to the sharpest bamboo or chrome/metal?
> I also use Straights-Clover Takumi Bamboo and Rosewood Lantern Moon, neither are sharp.
> ...


use a piece of sand paper and sharpen your bamboo ones to the sharpness YOU want! They are wood and then put a bit of baby oil on then and let it soak a bit and rub it off well. All done and ready to use....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

yep, yep, yep
Pricey, but great


stackstash said:


> i have tried many brands of needles and my favorites are the addi, The lace needles have sharp points and now come in the addi clicks with a slot to carry your life line


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm awed with the responses I'm getting from everyone about Sharp Needles! The 'practical' in me loves the recurring message to use sand paper to sharpen my SET of ADDI Click Bamboos that I paid good money for. I can see my next project sanding the entire set? How about my entire set of short Lantern Moons? Am I that practical? 
The 'other' brand comparisons are amazing...didn't know there were so many brands out there...thanks everyone!
And from gmcmullen, I'm glad to hear there are "extra long circulars for knitting sweaters and afghans" available since I prefer the longer needles for some reason...the short needles cramp my eyes and hands and bring on an inner frustration.
Gee, maybe I should offload my huge needle stash I bought in the past few years that I rarely use, new-to-knitting-frenzy buying, and purchase the sharpest needles on earth...you may think me blunt, but sharp is what I need. Merci et al


----------



## lindanixon (Jul 6, 2012)

I just started using ChiaoGoo stainless steel needles. Very pointed tips, great cable,and they are coming out in interchangeable steel and bamboo. I have Addis which I wish were pointier. These fit the bill.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Judyh said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are as sharp as Signatures and cost less than a fourth of the price. I knit a lot of lace, and the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are the ones I prefer because the sharp points make increases and decreases, etc. easier. For all of my other knitting, my Harmonies, which are also sharp, but not as much as the ChiaoGoo, are my "go to" needles.
> ...


try this
http://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-RED-Lace-Circular-Knitting-Needles_p_10.html

sorry shoulda looked further.. now if someone can direct me to the best place to find this brand in the interchangeable... ...


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the Hiya Hiya interchangables but usually end up grabbing my Harmony woods for most knitting. Some darker yarns don't show up well on the Harmonys so I ordered the ChiaoGoo Red Lace and they really are sharp. I have to be carefull since I tend to push the needle with my finger tip, I end up poking my finger and making it sore.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

A few shawl projects back, I fought size 5, 32" Addi Turbo Lace, and didn't like them, certainly not better than my Harmonies. But that is in my opinion. Many really like them. Regardless, the ChiaoGoo Red Lace are much sharper.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

The Chiaogoo lace needles are the sharpest I've used. You can't beat the price and the metal doesn't discolor. One set of tips in my Addi Long Lace Clicks did, along with the metal parts of the cable. Addi replaced them without any fuss.

Karen N.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com

Stiletto pointed signature needles are precision made by a company that makes implements for surgery...IMHO the best.

Check this post out:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72144-1.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, I look into the manufacturing origin and mission of statement when I purchase...it's a thing with me. Good to know about Signatures origin and Companies purpose


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

So, I can possibly replace my Addi's interchangables if defective? My joins don't hold most of the time on my cords. I bought new cords and they work better but not altogether great. The company I purchased my original Set is out of business. I wonder if I have a defective Needle end on all my needles or whether the cord ends...I should inquire with Skacel....it's made my knitting with Addi an uncomfortable experience but I love their needles both chrome and bamboo except their blunt tips...thanks for your sharing your experience.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Signature Stilettos are the sharpest without a doubt. The Knit Picks, and Chiaogoo RED Lace are a good sharp point and the Knit Picks Options (metal) or Harmony (wood) come in interchangables. The Stileto points by Signature are well worth the money, but are limiting because you have to have the correct needle size and cord length. I have 5 circs and two sets of straights. The double points are amazing too. But that said I still love my Knit Picks.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jojulia said:


> Thanks, I look into the manufacturing origin and mission of statement when I purchase...it's a thing with me. Good to know about Signatures origin and Companies purpose


I also check out their Customer Service and Signature Customer Service stinks! :thumbdown:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

The 5-inch Sharp HiyaHiya Interchangeable knitting needles are the "sharpest"! They are awsome and less expensive than the Signature needles.


----------



## mimi5 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have 1 pair of Signatures that I use for dish rags because they are so sharp, but they are very expensive. The needles that I use all the time are Hiya Hiya, they have an interchangable set that are xtra sharp, come in 4 or 5 inch, I have a set of each & never use Addis any more.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> jojulia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I look into the manufacturing origin and mission of statement when I purchase...it's a thing with me. Good to know about Signatures origin and Companies purpose
> ...


Oh my, yes...it's a biggee on my list of pros and cons of a company...'service' should be number 1...thanks for reminding me of this aspect of buying from Quality Companies. I often rule out a company if the customer service is less than desireable even though they have the exact item I'm looking for...I can wait or shop elsewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jojulia said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > jojulia said:
> ...


Exactly! While my Signatures are by far not my favorite needles, I do think they are very well crafted ... it's just that the company has a lot to learn in the area of customer service.

KnitPicks, on the other hand, has some of the best customer service I have encountered on the web ... right up there with Zappos (who I think has the very best customer service)! :thumbup:


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have several brands of needles, and while I like each one for different yarns, projects, etc.; I prefer the Signature needles...they are quality all the way. I made a mistake when ordering a pair (I bought mine one pair at a time) by hitting the up button which changed my length preference to the shorter one, and when I called to ask about an exchange, they were very, very nice and allowed me to exchange them even though it was about a month later when I discovered the mistake. I love these needles; I have only the circular ones, which is what I use mostly. I am considering getting some DPNs though.


----------



## robmac (Apr 23, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Judyh said:
> 
> 
> > CathyAnn said:
> ...


Sherry, you can pre-order the interchangeable from the same place. Chiaogoo hasn't released the interchangeable yet, shouldn't be long though


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have called them many times and their customer service was awesome for me...
Sorry you had a bad experience....call them back and report your problem....IF you don't then they will never know..



peachy51 said:


> jojulia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I look into the manufacturing origin and mission of statement when I purchase...it's a thing with me. Good to know about Signatures origin and Companies purpose
> ...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought my very first pair or Signature needles with stiletto points, and they're almost identical to Addi lace points. The Signatures are like knitting with jewelry.

Chiaogoo lace needles and Hiya Hiya sharp interchangeables (both stainless steel with the sized engraved on the tips) have the same taper as the Addi lace and Signature stilettos, but a sharper point. The Hiya Hiya small set (sizes 2 to 8) is out now, and the large set (sizes 9 to 15) should be out any minute now.

Chiaogoo is also coming out with interchangeables real soon now.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm not sure if the interchangeables are available yet. I know they are coming out with them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

FYI tried the link and got a "gone" message from Yahoo that the site was no longer accessible through Yahoo and to proceed at your own risk. May be a hacking or virus issue with the site, so be careful. Maybe try them at the library where they scrub their computers every night and you won't risk contaminating your own computer.



CathyAnn said:


> You can order ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles from handsomefibers.com, and they do not charge shipping! And they send out the needles the same day as the order.
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oGdVgQc1NQjXgAzrhXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1YmI5bzY1BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA1NNRTE0NF8yMjI-/SIG=124nqiuqg/EXP=1347675024/**http%3a//www.handsomefibers.com/category_index.asp


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

One should keep in mind that Signature is a small "Mom and Pop" company. Due to their high demand (must be a reason for that!) they take more time to respond and effectuate problems. If there is a problem I have found them eager to replace or fix the problem...it does take longer than with bigger companies. They also custom make their needles so replacement takes more time than grabbing a packet from a box from India.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> One should keep in mind that Signature is a small "Mom and Pop" company. Due to their high demand (must be a reason for that!) they take more time to respond and effectuate problems. If there is a problem I have found them eager to replace or fix the problem...it does take longer than with bigger companies. They also custom make their needles so replacement takes more time than grabbing a packet from a box from India.


Very good point!


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I just bought my very first pair or Signature needles with stiletto points, and they're almost identical to Addi lace points. The Signatures are like knitting with jewelry.
> 
> Chiaogoo lace needles and Hiya Hiya sharp interchangeables (both stainless steel with the sized engraved on the tips) have the same taper as the Addi lace and Signature stilettos, but a sharper point. The Hiya Hiya small set (sizes 2 to 8) is out now, and the large set (sizes 9 to 15) should be out any minute now.
> 
> Chiaogoo is also coming out with interchangeables real soon now.


Thank you for taking the time to compare needle tips for me. It saves me the guess work. Perhaps you also know what brand offers the 'longest' needle with the sharp tips mentioned above? :-D


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have many Signature Needles and many Addi ..including Addi lace set...both are pricey and ...there is NO comparison..they are most definately NOT the same...
Sorry to disagree but I use both and I know the differences.....



lostarts said:


> I just bought my very first pair or Signature needles with stiletto points, and they're almost identical to Addi lace points. The Signatures are like knitting with jewelry.
> 
> Chiaogoo lace needles and Hiya Hiya sharp interchangeables (both stainless steel with the sized engraved on the tips) have the same taper as the Addi lace and Signature stilettos, but a sharper point. The Hiya Hiya small set (sizes 2 to 8) is out now, and the large set (sizes 9 to 15) should be out any minute now.
> 
> Chiaogoo is also coming out with interchangeables real soon now.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Signature offers 6 inch tips as an option.

Bear in mind that 16 inch needles are only available with 4 inch points, and 24 inch ones can probably only work in 5 inch max tips due to the fact that longer points would make them impossible to use.

I have a set of Hiya Hiya sharps with a 5 inch tips. They DO cime with a cable that would make a 16 inch needle if I had the 4 inch tips, and I have knitted with that cable and the longer tips, so it IS possible, but not comfortable.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
I have some really old dpt metal needles from my grandmother (she was born in 1888 and had them as a child) and one was, I think , a factory mistake with almost no point.
Used a very fine stone on a grinding wheel to make a point; than fine crocus cloth (like sandpaper, just not paperbacking) and holding the needle at an angle working away at it until I had a point like the others.
It took a long time, but I am happy with the result :thumbup: 
On Bamboo needles I used a fine sandpaper with good results.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

go with metal every time


----------



## koolgreatgranny (Aug 12, 2011)

jojulia said:


> Please can anyone tell me the sharpest needle(s) on the market?
> I love Bamboo, which one is sharpest?
> I use Addi click Bamboo and Addi click Chrome, neither one is sharp, any suggestions to the sharpest bamboo or chrome/metal?
> I also use Straights-Clover Takumi Bamboo and Rosewood Lantern Moon, neither are sharp.
> ...


I have the Addi click lace needles with the nickel-plated tips. I find them excellent. I don't have any problem with picking up stitches.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Judyh said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are as sharp as Signatures and cost less than a fourth of the price. I knit a lot of lace, and the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are the ones I prefer because the sharp points make increases and decreases, etc. easier. For all of my other knitting, my Harmonies, which are also sharp, but not as much as the ChiaoGoo, are my "go to" needles.
> ...


I got a message that Yahoo did not support the site but I could continue at my own risk. I got to it with no problem.


----------



## KnittyKnatKim (Apr 3, 2011)

I have seen knitting completely change on one sock from changing needles. The person went from needles that were not sharp and shorter, to an expensive pair of sharp little needles and the change in knitting stitches was incredible. I guess it is true about the equipment that you use. I have noticed personally that changing from Addi Turbo Clik to Addi Lace Tips (sharper ones) that I became a better knitter. I love those sharp little tips for most of my projects now....and would like to get a whole set of Addi Lace tips...or some brand of sharp tips!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

The sharpest needles?
I had to laugh when I saw this title as I had just looked at this from Cathy
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110122-1.html

Hope none of you are thinking of using them like this :lol:


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

tryalot said:


> The sharpest needles?
> I had to laugh when I saw this title as I had just looked at this from Cathy
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-110122-1.html
> 
> Hope none of you are thinking of using them like this :lol:


Soooo funny with the cartoon about husbands.....
Also, I'm sorry for the unintentional pun that "I love dirt"...I'll rephrase that: I love dirt, organic that is, not smutty dirt.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I also have bamboo needles, and I have Harmony wood from knit picks. The knit pick have sharp points also Knitters pride have sharp points.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW
On the flip side, I love Skacel's "ADDI" ndls because of their snub noses. I do a lot of multi-stranded projects.
They're MAD EXPENSIVE, though.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Judyh said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are as sharp as Signatures and cost less than a fourth of the price. I knit a lot of lace, and the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles are the ones I prefer because the sharp points make increases and decreases, etc. easier. For all of my other knitting, my Harmonies, which are also sharp, but not as much as the ChiaoGoo, are my "go to" needles.
> ...


Yes. Would not let me open it. If I continue, it will be at my own risk it says. I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

If you just go to www.handsomefibers.com, you can open it without a problem--

Karen N
(who needs a #11 chiagoo needle now)


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

maysmom said:


> If you just go to www.handsomefibers.com, you can open it without a problem--
> 
> Karen N
> (who needs a #11 chiagoo needle now)


Thanks maysmom


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Crjc, anytime! Just picked up a Chiagoo sz 11!

Karen N.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

robmac said:


> Sharon, in my opinion the sharper needles make it easier when doing k2tog or p2tog because of the sharp points it can glide into the stitches easier without splitting the yarn.


Great - thanks so much for clarifying this. Just like SharonM I did not know why the sharpness of the point would make a difference!


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree. I have 2 circs from Signature coming to compare but for the price they're going to have to be OUTSTANDING. Will let you know as soon as I have a chance to compare. So far Chia Goo are sharpest I've tried and I've tried all mentioned except the Signatures.


EqLady said:


> CiaoGoo Lace Red


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The stiletto Signatures I just recently got have the same long taper as the Chiaogoos (and Hiya Hiya sharps), but the Signatures have a much more blunt tip, more like a ball point.

The Signatures are truly outstanding, though. I got a pair of single point needles (size 9, 7 inches, with a bell cap), and I'm surprised how often short needles like that are useful. I'm getting interested in Domino Knitting (the title of the book about it)m, and, while I haven't read the book yet, I did read the part where she says that short needles like this are perfect for that kind of knitting.

As I said, they are truly outstanding. The finish is like glass, and I feel like I'm knitting with jewelry. I already knitted a potato chip scarf out of varigated mohair and silk yarn which is truly stunning, and I'm currently knitting a lavender fun fur scarf. The project looks too good to be true while it's in progress with those needles.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Crjc, anytime! Just picked up a Chiagoo sz 11!
> 
> Karen N.


  That's a large size. What are you knitting with it?


----------



## wagski1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a fixed chiaogoo pair that I bought (dueto remmendation from u kp'ers) and absolutely love them. now I want to pre order the interchangeable set from the previous mentioned website but can't figure out what to get. do I want 4" or 5" tips, and the size s or L. how do I know?
thanks. kristi


----------

